# System-Wide Equalizer for Windows Vista



## 31Orcas (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello,

This is my first post at this forum, and I hope I will enjoy my stay here : ).

So, I'm wondering, is there a system-wide audio equalizer for Windows? I have a Realtek soundcard with a built-in equalizer, but, it's just not powerful enough.

I've spent 4 days non-stop except for sleep looking for one and no luck :sigh:.

So, most media players have an EQ built-in. But that EQ doesn't do much when you're watching YouTube or playing a game. So, how to I go about modifying the "Stereo Mix" output of my PC (yes, I do have a working Stereo Mix feature, it's not blocked :smile?

My computer's audio looks like this:

Music----> EQ ---------> Sound Card ---> Receiver ---> Sound System
Games-------------/
YouTube----------/
Everything else---

So, my old receiver is no longer with us, and I got a new one really cheap. It's an Onkyo, so it's got to be worth more than what we paid for :grin:.

But I'd like to adjust the new receiver a bit, mainly in the low bass range (below 200 Hz, down to 25 Hz).

Without the budget for any sort of pre-amp, how would I EQ any audio coming out of my computer? Is there anything I can install that can replace the cheesy Realtek EQ?

This is all I want:

Soundcard Output ---> EQ ---> Eq'd Soundcard Output ---> Receiver ---> Sound System

Is it that hard to program? I know nothing about programming, but considering the number of freeware programs out there, I don't know why someone hasn't made this yet :4-dontkno.

When I went to Google, all I found was people asking the same question I'm asking now.

I almost got halfway there when I downloaded a little program called "savihost", and is runs a VST plug-in as a standalone program. Luckily, there are thousands of EQ VST's out there :grin:.

Even better, I was able to set up the VST to have Stereo Mix as the input and output to my speakers.

However, this resulted in low-volume distorted feedback : (.

So I'm at a brick wall. I just need to know, what can I do? Are there any system-wide EQ's out there? Even if an experienced programmer could make a quick console-window EQ then that would be great.

But I've searched and searched, like wandering the Sahara for water, and found nothing.

Anyone have any suggestions on what to do? Thanks in advance to anyone who helps out!

-31Orcas


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing that I'm aware. Anything "system wide" modification would need to be made external of the PC. In any event, all Receivers have treble/bass controls, simply adjust the audio at the Receiver.


----------



## 31Orcas (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, um, they're right below the volume knob so it's kinda hard not to notice them LOL.

Basically, it would be great if I could just turn the Bass knob further than it normally goes, and that would solve my problem completely. But I can't do that. So... now what? Can I modify the knob? I have no electrical circuitry experience but with some decent instruction, I should be able to achieve something.

Is it possible that I can replace the... I think it's called potentiometer... with a potentiometer with a greater voltage difference? Would that help? How risky would it be? And yes, I am aware that if I increase the sensitivity of the bass knob I will have to be more careful of possible clipping : ).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No, altering the "knob" won't solve anything. The knob simply makes adjustments within the operating specs of the internal circuitry. 

In any event, unless your speakers are total crap, I find it hard to believe you need to make any adjustments to the audio...much less major adjustments like you are describing. On a decent Receiver and speaker setup, you should be able to playback an audio CD or movie DVD without ANY adjustments. 

Granted everyone has their own taste in audio, it just sounds like you are at an extreme.


----------



## Digmasterfresh (Sep 23, 2010)

It doesn't seem like the op is in the extreme trying to find a way to more finely adjust the output of his pc into a receiver. I came across this thread looking for exactly the same thing, however my system contains no EQ except in media players, which leaves the quality of sound less than desired. So if anyone happening across this post has a program or solution, it would be great to hear answer better than, "You ask too much of your simple pc, it can't be done, deal with it"


----------



## Digmasterfresh (Sep 23, 2010)

I came across this post on another forum, http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/54890-6-graphic-equalizer-soundcard
This seems to be exactly the program listed in this thread^^


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I wasn't trying to sound harsh. But I find it odd that many people will go to extremes trying to make something work the way they want (and not always the way it was intended), when the real solution is to simply get the correct part or device that was meant for that purpose.

As I stated previously, there isn't a system wide solution that I'm aware of. The software in the link provided above, sounds like it would be ideal...but from that post, it doesn't sound like it works very well, and not in all OS's. 

Give it a go and tell us if it works.


----------



## 31Orcas (Aug 26, 2010)

I've tried that before... after some research, it seems to be that it's an EQ for WinAmp media player, and it's not very obvious, so many people assume that it's a non-working System EQ.

My audio is fine, I just want more bass, you know, where the subwoofer rattle the house, etc...

I've figured out how to get more bass anyway, and in short, I've found multiple workarounds for this problem. Thanks though!


----------



## Moosensquirrel (Nov 30, 2010)

The link posted above is for a program that takes an audio file and applies equalization to it creating a new, equalized audio file. This has nothing to do with the original poster's problem. 

I'm in a similar situation as the original poster was in, except that I want less bass. I bought the fanciest 2.1 speaker system Logitech makes for my girlfriend so she has a system better than laptop speakers to listen to music on. However, it is a very bass-heavy system, probably since Logitech's average customer considers louder bass to mean better quality. I wasn't expecting phenomenal sound, especially for $150, amplifiers included. I just wanted it to be loud, clear, and relatively full-range. 

Using an advanced equalizer in the open source media player I prefer, I was able to get the bass to sound about right for a bass-heavy system by cutting 18dB at 80Hz (a very serious reduction). This was done in a large room, tweaked for daytime listening, and it only applies to media through that one program. But when I installed the system in her bedroom where the subwoofer inevitably is against a wall and she has to consider her sleeping (and complaining) neighbors, the bass is still too loud. When watching movies or Youtube videos even at low volume levels with the bass control turned all the way down, the bass is still absurdly loud. 

I really wish I had bought a different speaker system, one not tailored to people who know nothing about audio. But since I didn't, I am trying to find a system-wide equalizer that would be cheaper than buying a whole new system, preferably free. Has anyone else had any luck finding a solution to this problem since the last post in September?


----------

